# Been Thinkin



## gurn (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok lets say worst case situation. Dendy bust his butt findin the boy and me some hogs. Then we get the no count Yankee fever and miss everyone he finds for us. 
Now I been carrin on to all these boys at work bout how I'm goin clean ta Gawga ta hunt so it sure is gonna be pitaful commin home with nary ah piece ah meat.
If said situation should come true I gotta hava back up plan. Do yall have any pig farms down there?? Could ah real hunter kill one and let us give em ah couple bucks ta take ah picture with it??


----------



## robert carter (Jul 9, 2011)

You`ll be alright Gurn...Its the snakes I`d worry about...RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 9, 2011)

Quit worrying about missing, cause it's no big deal. Besides, you'll do just fine. I've seen your video.
For a back up plan, before leaving, just pick up a couple of fine country cured hams. Tell the folks back home you ran into Paula Dean and she told you how to prepare wild hog...they'll never know the difference.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jul 9, 2011)

those michiganers may be more impressed if you bring home a 5 foot rattler......dead of course.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 9, 2011)

I think you're puttin' WAYYYY to much pressure on yourself. I don't expect you to miss. . i've seen your video too, but IF you do- and EVERYBODY does- then we'll just find another one.... that's all part of the fun.....
     like RC said- ur worryin' about the wrong thing.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 9, 2011)

killed two cottonmouths yesterday they are out


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 9, 2011)

Quit thinking and start shooting, 
as you know there is never a guarantee in anything hunting related. Come on down spend some time in the GA woods with some traditional guys. I can't see where you would go home empty handed?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 9, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> those michiganers may be more impressed if you bring home a 5 foot rattler......dead of course.





dpoole said:


> killed two cottonmouths yesterday they are out



He needs to catch two of each to be enshrined..


----------



## gurn (Jul 9, 2011)

Yall might be right on the snake thing. I was tellin my sweeite how that would be great ta kill ah big snake and use him for backin if I ever made ah bow. Every time i shot it it would remind me ah Georgia. 
Now back to missin hogs.
I preciate all the nice things yall say and your confidence in me but I thinkin Barry might be on ta somethin.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 9, 2011)

I would stop at Piggly Wiggly on the way home and fill the cooler with pork roasts and maybe get a few pigs ears and pigs feet out of the big jar and throw them in for effect.
Them yankees will believe any story about the South and what happens here that you tell them.


----------



## gurn (Jul 9, 2011)

Frank only thing I would havta do is get some flat black paint for ah more real affect on the pig by paintin it. Wonder if the sell that at Piggly Wiggly or the IGA??? Maybe I can crop my face on ah real Georgia hunters huntin kill pick!


----------



## gurn (Jul 9, 2011)

Dendy maybe we can send Terra and Diana out ta show us how ta do it!!


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah Gurn i wouldnt worry too much about missing. Once you get down here and get settle in you'll be fine.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 10, 2011)

gurn said:


> Dendy maybe we can send Terra and Diana out ta show us how ta do it!!



OR- we can put them in a ground blind overlooking a sandspur thicket and WE can go to where the hogs are-


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 10, 2011)

I know the seed ticks are out now. I got bit all around my waist and under my arms from the other night. Time to spray down with the 90% Deet before hitting the woods from now on. You've got so much to look forward to Gurn. Mike


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 10, 2011)

If you gotta have meat, you best stop by the grocery store.  Ain't no gaurantees on free ranging pork.  I ain't killed one in over a year now, and I used to be pretty regular.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 10, 2011)

I hear what you saying Marty. I`ve only got two for the year and should be at about 6-8.Its hard for me to get excited about hunting in 100 degree temps anymore. After the WMA`s open up in a few weeks It will be on .RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 10, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> If you gotta have meat, you best stop by the grocery store.  Ain't no gaurantees on free ranging pork.  I ain't killed one in over a year now, and I used to be pretty regular.







Gurn I've seen 2 snakes all year, a rattler and a coral snake.

I learned if ya lookin ahead for hogs You might just walk past them and not have to worry bout em


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am sure you can pic up a boston butt!!!!   We can even show it in a smoker


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 10, 2011)

I also where snake boots and some of these guys I have hunted with don't so they are more careful as to where they step


----------



## gurn (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm sure its gonna be ah hot buggie snakey good time.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 10, 2011)

Dont forget the spiders....


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 11, 2011)

gurn said:


> Ok lets say worst case situation. Dendy bust his butt findin the boy and me some hogs. Then we get the no count Yankee fever and miss everyone he finds for us.
> Now I been carrin on to all these boys at work bout how I'm goin clean ta Gawga ta hunt so it sure is gonna be pitaful commin home with nary ah piece ah meat.
> If said situation should come true I gotta hava back up plan. Do yall have any pig farms down there?? Could ah real hunter kill one and let us give em ah couple bucks ta take ah picture with it??



What do you think this is, trout fishin?

Do you stop by the trout farm after a full day at a trout stream?


----------



## gurn (Jul 12, 2011)

No but that there gives me an idea. Hog Fishin!!
I just got ta figure out the details, hook size, bait, proper line and such.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 12, 2011)

Gurn, you keep doing all that thinkin' your bound to pull a brain muscle, and wind up hurting yourself.


----------



## gurn (Jul 12, 2011)

Barry I know thats what freinds are for but I think your advice is to late. It's plum ruint aready.


----------



## gurn (Jul 12, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> I am sure you can pic up a boston butt!!!!   We can even show it in a smoker




I ws gonna comment on that but I thought better. 
For once.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 12, 2011)

Gurn I was trying to help ya out by makin these up for ya. All ya gotta do is insert ur pic and ur set up as a southern hawg hunter!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 12, 2011)

YEAH!!!!!! that's funny right thar gurnie!!!!!!!


----------



## gurn (Jul 12, 2011)

Buck your makin this too easy for me!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Martin that's a hoot!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 12, 2011)

gurn said:


> Frank only thing I would havta do is get some flat black paint for ah more real affect on the pig by paintin it. Wonder if the sell that at Piggly Wiggly or the IGA??? Maybe I can crop my face on ah real Georgia hunters huntin kill pick!



careful what you wish for!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 13, 2011)

Gonna be up to 117 here today w the heat index... Are you ready Gurnie?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking at those "insert pic here" pictures, I doubt Gurn would shoot a pig that big. If you go back and take a look at his video, you'll see those pigs would be far too easy for him to hit. Nope, I expect he'll be looking for something a little more challenging.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 13, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Looking at those "insert pic here" pictures, I doubt Gurn would shoot a pig that big. If you go back and take a look at his video, you'll see those pigs would be far too easy for him to hit. Nope, I expect he'll be looking for something a little more challenging.



This one maybe a lil tougher to add your pic to but certainly more believable


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 13, 2011)

This should work...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 13, 2011)

Now Chris that's just funny!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 13, 2011)

Martin and Chris, now that's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## gurn (Jul 13, 2011)

Yep floks I remember that one well!! I was lost in the swamp for days!! Nearly got sturck several times by rattlers and the bugs was just ah eattin me up. I got twixed an big mama gator and her little ones when she took after me I took off ah flyin!!  Just as it turned daylight I heard RCs boat and ran toward the noise.
Just as I got to the bank I saw that little hog and put one in em. RC picked me up and scolded me sayin Yankees aint got cents enough ta be in the swamp by themself!!! 
Wise man he is!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 14, 2011)

No No No!!!!! you wait til AFTER the trip to post the lie....er......story!!!!!!!Gosh gurnie ain'tchuever embelished anything at all????
I think Chris's and my mind must run along the same lines on occasion!!!!  I was thinking about that pic of the weeee little piggy hanging from someone's hand(who shall remain nameless!)


----------



## gurn (Jul 14, 2011)

oops!!  This oldtimers I caught from Barry is messin me up. I cant remember if I was already there or was posta go. I thought I was tellin the truth. 
Dang you Barry!!  I must admit that sure is ah hansome feller holdin that little pig. Must ta been ah real lady killer in his day.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 14, 2011)

gurn said:


> oops!!  This oldtimers I caught from Barry is messin me up. I cant remember if I was already there or was posta go. I thought I was tellin the truth.
> Dang you Barry!!  I must admit that sure is ah hansome feller holdin that little pig. Must ta been ah real lady killer in his day.



You must have me confused with someone you never met before.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 14, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> You must have me confused with someone you never met before.



He's probably talkin bout Barry Manilow. You know how them yankees are


----------



## gurn (Jul 14, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> He's probably talkin bout Barry Manilow. You know how them yankees are




I dont think so but.................I have ben havin ah unatural  attraction ta pank arras and those Mocha Frapees with whipped cream
from Star Bucks and Mc Donalds. 
Yall got them down there case I get ah itch for one?? Cant seem ta get that Mandy song out ah my head neither!!! 
Wait jeest ah minute here............Star Bucks......Buck Backs????? There might be sumtin eles goin on here????


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 14, 2011)

HEH  HEH  HEH.........now I KNOW you ain't got something bad to say 'bout pank arras DO YOU????  Me and Fred Eichler's gonna be P O'd inffin you do..........
I don't go to starbucks so ain't got a dawg in that race......


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 15, 2011)

gurn said:


> I have ben havin ah unatural  attraction ta pank arras


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 15, 2011)

buckbacks said:


>



That's scary!

Nice quiver though


----------



## gurn (Jul 15, 2011)

Now that is bad!! Even the tent looks pink!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh my...just when you thought it couldn't get any worse.


----------



## gurn (Jul 15, 2011)

Man even though I'm the Buttback of that joke I gotta say I stand speachless on how ta respond or defend myself ta such effort!!! 
I give, say uncle, and tap out!!  You win!! 
Now I'm gonna have that gay song in my head for who knows how long!! 
Yall just cant be beat!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Well I gots a sneak peek of your Video for ya as well. The one we gonna make of your trip down South




That's great! 

I just hope the "hawg dawg boys" don't see that video - might start a civil war.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 16, 2011)

Gurn, you're going to have more fun than a pig in a mud hole. Be careful as to how much fun ya have down here. You know a lot of yankees come down here and don't go back North. You need to switch songs to "Another One Bites the Dust" by Queen. lol Mike


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2011)

gurn said:


> Man even though I'm the Buttback of that joke I gotta say I stand speachless on how ta respond or defend myself ta such effort!!!
> I give, say uncle, and tap out!!  You win!!
> Now I'm gonna have that gay song in my head for who knows how long!!
> Yall just cant be beat!!



Yeah, but it could be worse. Would you rather be humming Barry Manilow all day or the dueling banjos song from that Southern Love Story, Deliverance?


----------



## pine nut (Jul 16, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Yeah, but it could be worse. Would you rather be humming Barry Manilow all day or the dueling banjos song from that Southern Love Story, Deliverance?



Ever thang IS relative!  Oh my, that's bad too!


----------



## gurn (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok I pondered that.  I think i'm goin with Barrys song if that my only options.  That there is stuck twixed ah rock and ah hard place.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 16, 2011)

gurn said:


> Ok I pondered that.  I think i'm goin with Barrys song if that my only options.  That there is stuck twixed ah rock and ah hard place.



Nope, I'd say the deliverance song is more like being stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## gurn (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 17, 2011)

Gurn, if the pigs don't work out in your favor, I know were some raccoons are and you just about have to fight them off of ya.mIKe


----------



## gurn (Jul 17, 2011)

Man all that meat an no taters!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 17, 2011)

How about some fish to go with them? I think my sister has around 30 raccoons right now. That's my wife and niece feeding some of them. Rescue animals. They'll be turned loose later when they get bigger. All the fawns she had have been turned loose in a non hunting area. Mik


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 17, 2011)

gurn said:


> Man all that meat an no taters!!!



Taters have been real hard to come by lately.


----------

